# Growth Rates



## animegalash (Sep 27, 2011)

I have some boer doelings. Two weeks ago the fullblood weighed 58lbs. This past weekedn they were weiged at a show and both the fullblood and the 50% weighed 65lbs. They dont seem to be gaining like the other goats I see at shows. My friend's goat has gained over 10 pounds the last two weeks. Mine have only gained 7. I have a show friday so I will see how they weigh in after one week, but I dont expect much. The fullblood was born in febuary and the percentage was born in march(I think-dont have the paperwork in my hands right now)

What do yall think of these growth rates? Good? Okay? Bad?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A lb a day... if it has been a weeks time is good.... no worries..

I do notice that some percentages grow and put on weight faster than some FB's....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Seems good to me. The growth rate is related to feed so if you think they should be gaining maybe look into your feeding ration. 

We have a high percentage and a FB, both are wethers and the same age. The percentage gained weight faster from 3 to 6 months than my FB. But after that FB hit a major growth spurt and caught up. The FB weighs more now at 81/2 months old. He's about 3 to 5 pounds heavier at every show. I do have to say the FB kept his baby look longer while my percentage was more mature looking.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

It does seem to be true here at our place that the percentage Boer/Nubians grew faster than our full bloods and pure bred boers. The FB Boers are catching up though now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## animegalash (Sep 27, 2011)

Well doing the math they have only gained half a pound a day in the past two weeks. I guess the real weigh in will be friday at the show. It will have been 6 days since the last weigh in. Hopefully they will have gained a lot. 

They're getting hard to carry too. :doh: 

Any way I can add weight to them except add to thier feed? They dont always eat it all anyways. They are on an 18% protein feed with BOSS and Calf Manna mixed in. I added BOSS and the Calf Manna about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If they aren't eating it all I wouldn't worry about uping it or adding anything. Sounds like they just haven't hit that growth spurt yet.


----------



## slc0 (Oct 17, 2011)

animegalash said:


> I have some boer doelings. Two weeks ago the fullblood weighed 58lbs. This past weekedn they were weiged at a show and both the fullblood and the 50% weighed 65lbs. They dont seem to be gaining like the other goats I see at shows. My friend's goat has gained over 10 pounds the last two weeks. Mine have only gained 7. I have a show friday so I will see how they weigh in after one week, but I dont expect much. The fullblood was born in febuary and the percentage was born in march(I think-dont have the paperwork in my hands right now)
> 
> What do yall think of these growth rates? Good? Okay? Bad?


Performance qualities depend on genetics and sometimes diet can only take you so far. Do your goats come from comparable stock to the others? Show lines vs performance or commercial lines? If your goats have the genetics for growth and you feed them adequately they'll grow. If they still don't catch up then you might have different genetic potential than the others. I don't think that .5 ADG is all that bad. I noticed that some serious breeders exercise the kids. Do you do this? If not maybe you can improve their appetites by working them a little.


----------



## animegalash (Sep 27, 2011)

Working them is one thing i dont do much of. Im pretty sure that they would be much better if they were worked. 

In 6 days my 50% gained 10 pounds and my 100% lost 3... The 100% is from better lines than the 50%. I guess my 100% got the short end of the stick reguarding growth. The next weigh in is wednesday. The last weigh in was on the 6th and the fullblood was 72 pounds and the 50% was at 78(i think, cant remember exactly) pounds. 

I'll post an update of thier weight probably on thursday and tell you how many pounds they have gained in 13 days.


----------

